# Angelschein Jahresbeitrag



## dorscher (5. August 2009)

Hey!

Wollte mal wissen, wie das mit den Beiträgen für die Angelscheine geregelt ist. Ich muss für meinen Angelschein (Schleswig-Holstein) jährlich *10,- Euro* berappen. Ein Bekannter aus Niersachsen sagte mir letztens, dass die jährlich *NIX* löhnen müssen! Wie kann das denn sein?

Phil


----------



## DerAngler93 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Die haben eben ein schlaues Sytem und sind halt weniger auf Geld aus   Kann man nix gegen machen ausser nach Niedersachsen ziehen :m


----------



## dorscher (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Ich wohn ja inzwischen in Niedersachsen, allerdings nur mit Zweitwohnsitz. Erstwohnsitz ist immer noch S.-H. 
Kann ich dann einfach einen Angelschein in Nds beantragen |kopfkrat


----------



## SeeHawk (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Bei uns in NRW kostet der Jahresschein 16€!!!
Und der 5 Jahresschein 48€!!!|gr:


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

@TE , meinst Du jetzt die Gültigkeit des Scheines, oder die Jährliche Fischereiabgabe???


----------



## celler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

er meint die jährliche freigabe.
der angelschein an sich ist ja dein leben lang gültig wenn du dir nichts zu schulden kommen lässt.

@TE
du wirst nicht um diese 10 euro rum kommen,aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist das wirklich soviel geld für euch?
einmal im jahr 10 euro und dann für 365 tage im jahr an der z.b. küste kostenlos angeln.
da kann man doch nicht meckern....


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*



celler schrieb:


> er meint die jährliche freigabe.
> der angelschein an sich ist ja dein leben lang gültig wenn du dir nichts zu schulden kommen lässt.


 

Okay die Jährliche Abgabe kost bei uns "Berlin" 21€.

Und zu dem leben lang gültig... Is bei uns leider nich, Ick muss den alle 5 Jahre verlängern... :v



Edit: Und die in Niedersachsen brauchen keine Jährliche Fischereiabgabe zahlen ???? Dat kann Ick ja kaum glauben ....


----------



## flexxxone (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

moin,

ich weiß garnicht was Ihr habt...

in Bayern zahlt man entweder 5-jährlich 40,- + Gebühren für die Gemeinde oder je nach Alter gestaffelt von 32,- bis 300,- + Gebühren auf Lebenszeit!!!

Und das ist nur für den Fischereischein... dazu kommen dann noch die Berechtigungsscheine für die jeweiligen Gewässer.

Bei mir wären das nächstes Jahr 224,- FS auf Lebenszeit + Gebühren + 200,- Jahreskarte für ein See und ein Fließgewässer!

Also bei 10,- Euro wär mir das echt wurscht!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## celler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

mein angelschein kostete mich die prüfungsgebühren und dann musst ich mir für *25 euro* nur noch den bundesfischereischein holen,damit kann ich zum beispiel mein leben lang kostenlos an der ostsee um schleswig holstein angeln 

ps:ich komme aus niedersachsen ;-)


----------



## skally (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Mal ne Offtopic Frage zum Fischereinschein.
Wohne auch in S-H. Wenn ich die 10€ Jahresabgabe nicht zahle, kann man dann trotzdem Ärger kriegen wenn ich nur am Forellenpuff löhne?

Also viele Seen haben ja die Regel: Angeln nur mit gültigen Fischereischein. Ist damit die gültige Jahresfischereiabgabe von 10€ gemeint, oder nur der Schein?

Lg


----------



## celler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

ne ich meine nicht.
die dein jahresbeitrag zahlst du ja für die küsten und binnen gewässer in s-h


----------



## gründler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Ja NDS ist son kleines Anglerparadies.hier gibt es einiges was sehr locker gesehn wird,wo es auch nix dran zu beanstanden gibt


Der *Jahresfischereischein* ist in NDS für ewig gültig solange bis man umzieht(anderes Land) oder tot ist......

Mit dem 2 Wohnsitz geht es glaubig nicht,Teamkollege hat auch nen 2 ten in NDS,aber es gilt solange der Schein aus dem anderen Bundesland bis er seinen Hauptwohnsitz komplett nach NDS verlegt und dann einen neuen beantragen kann,so wahr es noch vor 2 Jahren.

Also schätze ich mal es hat sich noch nix die letzten 2 J. geändert,entweder Hauptwohnsitz nach NDS melden oder weiter jährlich zahlen.

lg


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Kann nur von BLN sprechen..Kein Plan wie et in S-H so aussieht, aber auf meinem Schein steht "Nur gültig in Verbindung mit eingeklebter Fischereiabgabemarke des Landes Berlin"

....


----------



## antonio (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

ist doch im prinzip ganz einfach.
einmal gibts fischereischeine, die eine gültigkeit nach einer bestimmten dauer haben.(1-jahres, 5- jahres usw. ode auf lebenszeit).hier wird die fischereiabgabe mitbezahlt, wenn man sich den schein auf dem amt holt.
und dann eben die mit den marken für die fischereiabgabe.hier zahlt man jährlich oder in welchen fristen auch immer seine fischereiabgabe und klebt ne marke.
hat man keine marke, ist der schein für diesen zeitraum nicht gültig.
man muß immer den schein des bundeslandes haben, wo der hauptwohnsitz ist.

antonio


----------



## flexxxone (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

aber gültig sollen die Scheine ja dann im ganzen Bundesgebiet sein, richtig?


----------



## gründler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*



flexxxone schrieb:


> aber gültig sollen die Scheine ja dann im ganzen Bundesgebiet sein, richtig?


 

Richtig obwohl es da schon Probleme gegeben haben soll,aber in der Regel wird er anerkannt.

lg


----------



## Locke4865 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja NDS ist son kleines Anglerparadies.hier gibt es einiges was sehr locker gesehn wird,wo es auch nix dran zu beanstanden gibt
> 
> 
> Der *Jahresfischereischein* ist in NDS für ewig gültig solange bis man umzieht(anderes Land) oder tot ist......
> ...


 
und warum heißt der dann Jahresfischereischei?|kopfkrat
und nicht Fischereischei auf Lebenszeit wie in anderen BL


----------



## Locke4865 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*



skally schrieb:


> Mal ne Offtopic Frage zum Fischereinschein.
> Wohne auch in S-H. Wenn ich die 10€ Jahresabgabe nicht zahle, kann man dann trotzdem Ärger kriegen wenn ich nur am Forellenpuff löhne?
> 
> Also viele Seen haben ja die Regel: Angeln nur mit gültigen Fischereischein. Ist damit die gültige Jahresfischereiabgabe von 10€ gemeint, oder nur der Schein?
> ...


 
Du kannst Probleme bekommen ohne Abgabe
die jährliche Abgabe verlängert quasi deinen Jahresschein um ein weiteres Jahr
Ohne diese Abgabe wäre er ungültig bis zur nächsten Zahlung


----------



## Bassey (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

In Hessen kostet mich der 5-Jahresfischereischein 36 Euro...


----------



## nepomuk (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, ihr seit doch gut bedient.
Anfang des Jahres bezahlte ich für die 5-järige Verlängerung des Jahresfischereischeins 24 Euro Gebür, plus 24 Euro Fischereiabgabe.
Marken werden in NRW in den dtsch. Sportfischer-Paß
vom jeweiligen Verein geklebt.
In meinem Fall, nochmals 65 Euro, für 2 kleine Flüsse,
dafür erhielt ich den Fischereierlaubnisschein meines Vereins.
|kopfkrat


----------



## DerAngler93 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*

wenn ich mir in NRw einen 5 Jahresschein geholt habe muss ich aber ersst in 5 Jahren wieder die Fischereiabgabe zahlen oder?


----------



## gründler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Jahresbeitrag*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> und warum heißt der dann Jahresfischereischei?|kopfkrat
> und nicht Fischereischei auf Lebenszeit wie in anderen BL


 
Weil NDS Behörden es noch nicht unbenannt haben oder warum auch immer....ich weiß es nicht warum,must du mal bei zuständigen Behörden fragen.
Drauf steht Jahresfischereischein.

lg


----------

